# SuperBetting.com - Super Sports Betting Guides



## jenspm (Oct 28, 2010)

SuperBetting.com website was established already in 1998 and focuses mainly on UK and Western EU markets. SuperBetting provide a complete sports betting advisory service or tipsters league.

*SB service:*

    * Free Betting Picks
    * Betting Forum
    * Live Streaming (custom made*)
    * Live Scores (custom made*)
    * Betting Articles
    * Betting Advices
    * Bookmaker Reviews

SuperBetting is proud to announce the *SuperBetting Tipsters Contes*. We are offering* €500 monthly prize pool* which will be given away to our best-ranked Tipsters.

_Prizing scale is following:_

1st place - 200e
2nd place - 150e
3rd place - 100e
4th place - 50e

If you want to participate, please fill this form: Become a tipster

or contact us at _tipsters [at] superbetting.com_

Rules you can find here: Tipster rules


----------



## jenspm (Oct 29, 2010)

Todays tips update

http://www.superbetting.com/sports-bett ... s-p21.html


----------

